# Which menzerna polish to get



## roryb1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

Evening all detailers. Right I have some minor swirls marks and scratches on my black car. Iv heard really good things about menzerna polish so my question is which one should I get to get best result. Someone I spoke to said to get the 2400 but want to make sure this is the best one to get. Cheers all:thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

roryb1985 said:


> Evening all detailers. Right I have some minor swirls marks and scratches on my black car. Iv heard really good things about menzerna polish so my question is which one should I get to get best result. Someone I spoke to said to get the 2400 but want to make sure this is the best one to get. Cheers all:thumb:


What car is it?

To be honest on a harder paint type, i.e German cars 2500 should remove light swirls with the right pad. Anything with softer paint and maybe even German paint 3500 might do the job and produce brilliant gloss levels!

I used 2500 then 3800 on my sister-in-laws 66 plate ST Line Fiesta and it came up amazing!!!


----------



## roryb1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

Rob D 88 said:


> What car is it?
> 
> To be honest on a harder paint type, i.e German cars 2500 should remove light swirls with the right pad. Anything with softer paint and maybe even German paint 3500 might do the job and produce brilliant gloss levels!
> 
> I used 2500 then 3800 on my sister-in-laws 66 plate ST Line Fiesta and it came up amazing!!!


Hi rob it's for a Vauxhall insignia


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Buy the sample pack.


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

roryb1985 said:


> Evening all detailers. Right I have some minor swirls marks and scratches on my black car. Iv heard really good things about menzerna polish so my question is which one should I get to get best result. Someone I spoke to said to get the 2400 but want to make sure this is the best one to get. Cheers all:thumb:


Use MCP2400 with yellow Menzerna pad, this should work and if you need a little more cut use HCC400 with yellow pad

MCP2400 have better finish then 2500 (my opinion)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

What machine and pads do you have? Also how deep are the scratches you want to remove?


----------



## brba (Sep 13, 2009)

For one step go with sonax 04/06 !!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Your going to get quite a few reccomandtions but I can definitely recommend Sonax EX04-06 on the new URO MF pads that you can get from i2Detailing. Used them both on a black Mercedes Benz against Scholl S17+ with the same pad and it worked a treat:thumb: a lot easier to remove as well than Scholl.

You haven't said what car you have and maybe put a picture up just to give us an idea how bad it is:thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I could have sworn the op has asked for advice on what Menzerna products to use on a Vauxhall Insignia


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Vauxhall tend to have sodt to medium paint so this may help you:-
http://www.detailedimage.com/Menzerna-Polishing-Chart/
Here's Gordon's pad guide:-
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284956

Hope this helps.:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

dholdi said:


> I could have sworn the op has asked for advice on what Menzerna products to use on a Vauxhall Insignia


He has:thumb: and very well spotted


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

:thumb:Why Menzerna? In my practice Menz works best on rotary polisher, but not well on large throw da. Vauxhall/Opel have soft sticky paint, similar to Honda, Jaguar, Range Rover... If you want namely Menz so I'd recommend pf2500, well lubricated, decent cut for soft paint and finishes good too. But if have da polisher I think Sonax EX will do the job :thumb:. More oily than Perfect Finish and longer working time.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

chongo said:


> Your going to get quite a few reccomandtions but I can definitely recommend Sonax EX04-06 on the new URO MF pads that you can get from i2Detailing. Used them both on a black Mercedes Benz against Scholl S17+ with the same pad and it worked a treat:thumb: a lot easier to remove as well than Scholl.
> 
> You haven't said what car you have and maybe put a picture up just to give us an idea how bad it is:thumb:


No waý! Mf pad will leave haze on soft Insignia paint. Mb paint is pretty hard and not compare to soft Insignia paint. Any hq polishing pad like Rupes Yellow or LC white will fit perfectly.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

pawlik said:


> No waý! Mf pad will leave haze on soft Insignia paint. Mb paint is pretty hard and not compare to soft Insignia paint. Any hq polishing pad like Rupes Yellow or LC white will fit perfectly.


 normal MF pads will but not these new pads, they finish off with no haze:thumb: I've used them on soft paint and hard paint and it all depends on the user I would say. These new Uro buff&shine pads work great with Sonax polishes:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

chongo said:


> normal MF pads will but not these new pads, they finish off with no haze:thumb: I've used them on soft paint and hard paint and it all depends on the user I would say. These new Uro buff&shine pads work great with Sonax polishes:thumb:


That's great to know bud. You seem to be getting on well with those pads, so I def must order a few!

Cooks


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cookies said:


> That's great to know bud. You seem to be getting on well with those pads, so I def must order a few!
> 
> Cooks


Their great pads mate:thumb: like I've said before cooks these worked great with D300 compound EX 04-06, perfect finish. Did use them with Scholl S17 and S20 but didn't get the finish I was looking for probably because the way they set up (oily) but it could be me :lol:


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

chongo said:


> normal MF pads will but not these new pads, they finish off with no haze:thumb: I've used them on soft paint and hard paint and it all depends on the user I would say. These new Uro buff&shine pads work great with Sonax polishes:thumb:


I use them too. With Wurth polishes they work even better, but I always finish with foam pads.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

pawlik said:


> I use them too. With Wurth polishes they work even better, but I always finish with foam pads.


Interesting but I don't think anyone in the uk sell Wurth range

Great 1 step pads on hard paint:thumb:


----------

